# Lupita Nyong'o's Oscar lipstick



## SloanePeterson (Mar 3, 2014)

Just found out which color Best Supporting Actress Lupita Nyongo was wearing last night: Chanel Rouge Allure in Melodieuse!


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 3, 2014)

I didnt like her makeup, but i loved her dress.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

seriously?  that doesn't look like Melodieuse.. it's way too orange


----------



## SloanePeterson (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, what I do know is that as soon as the word got out it sold out on nordstrom in about 2.5 seconds.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> seriously?  that doesn't look like Melodieuse.. it's way too orange


  I don't think so either, at least not in that picture.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yesterday I was watching the Today Show, 4th hour and Bobbi Thomas held up a Chanel Lipstick and said, "this is Melodieuse, Chanel overnighted this to me, it's what 
Lupita Nyongo was wearing".  I agree that it looks different on her, perhaps because of her pigmentation.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yesterday I was watching the Today Show, 4th hour and Bobbi Thomas held up a Chanel Lipstick and said, "this is Melodieuse, Chanel overnighted this to me, it's what
> Lupita Nyongo was wearing".  I agree that it looks different on her, perhaps because of her pigmentation.


  I saw a picture in a magazine today while I was getting my hair done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & it looked much more like Melodieuse. Its very pretty on her.


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

yay for Lupita.. she wears it well, if it's Melodieuse.. if not, ditto.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Mar 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yesterday I was watching the Today Show, 4th hour and Bobbi Thomas held up a Chanel Lipstick and said, "this is Melodieuse, Chanel overnighted this to me, it's what
> Lupita Nyongo was wearing".  I agree that it looks different on her, perhaps because of her pigmentation.


Thank you so much for confirming this! Whew! I was afraid I gave the wrong information!


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

^ don't worry or be afraid.. be happy.  lol.

  no worries


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I saw a picture in a magazine today while I was getting my hair done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I guess the computer pics were also a factor in distorting the color. 

   I hope you didn't cut that gorgeous mane of yours!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I guess the computer pics were also a factor in distorting the color.
> 
> I hope you didn't cut that gorgeous mane of yours!!!


  No way...its down to the low middle of my back now. Just a trim today. She knows that she is forbidden to take anymore than that off or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Yes, that ls looked very stunning on her in the magazine. Wonder if Chanel is wooing her for an ad campaign?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 4, 2014)

She's already on Team Deborah Lippmann. She's personally done Lupita's nails for the awards season.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> No way...its down to the low middle of my back now. Just a trim today. She knows that she is forbidden to take anymore than that off or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh good...your hair is gorgeous.  I don't subscribe to the rules that say after a certain age (so old I can't remember what that was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) you must cut your hair.
   To that I say phooey!!!

   That would be interesting if Chanel did that, but the darker Chanel foundation & powder shades just aren't selling for them...hence their decision to d/c many of their 
   darker foundations.  Strictly business.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> She's already on Team Deborah Lippmann. She's personally done Lupita's nails for the awards season.


 





Dilligaf!  Good to know.  I wonder if DL will come out with a shade called Nairobi Blue since Lupita said the color reminded her of Nairobi.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 5, 2014)

She looked stunning I'm not surprised the ls she was wearing sold out.i was watching her wondering what lipstick she has on her skin is flawless love


----------



## SloanePeterson (Mar 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> She's already on Team Deborah Lippmann. She's personally done Lupita's nails for the awards season.


Does that mean there would be a conflict of interest if she repped for Chanel makeup? I know Chanel makes nail polish but maybe Lupita could be the spokesperson for Chanel lipsticks? I'm not sure.


----------



## User38 (Mar 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dilligaf!  Good to know.  I wonder if DL will come out with a shade called Nairobi Blue since Lupita said the color reminded her of Nairobi.


  I had read she was born in Mexico and raised in Kenya... but it could be Nairobi.  All skies are blue anyway.. lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 5, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> Does that mean there would be a conflict of interest if she repped for Chanel makeup? I know Chanel makes nail polish but maybe Lupita could be the spokesperson for Chanel lipsticks? I'm not sure.


  I would think her Reps will sort it out


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had read she was born in Mexico and raised in Kenya... but it could be Nairobi.  All skies are blue anyway.. lol


    Correct---Nairobi is the capital of, & largest city in Kenya.


----------



## User38 (Mar 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Correct---Nairobi is the capital of, & largest city in Kenya.


  ^ and polluted soooo badly.. so for blue skies, you need to go outside to the burbs


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> Does that mean there would be a conflict of interest if she repped for Chanel makeup? I know Chanel makes nail polish but maybe Lupita could be the spokesperson for Chanel lipsticks? I'm not sure.


   Guess that would depend on the terms of the contract---exclusivity clause.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 18, 2014)

Omg did anybody see and like lupita vogue cover beautiful but that picture inside with her and the snake I love it could she be anymore beautiful stunning


----------

